# Finally got the truck lettered!



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Finally got the truck lettered, what do you think?

We got a disk with all the graphics so we can do letterheads and shirts too. No more playing around with the logo........ it's done!:clap:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, the picture doesn't do it justice. I'll see if I cant get a better one when the sun goes over the hillside.

Here's the art work.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice, Jason!

Keep your shirts and other wearables simple. I have a great source for these items if you need them. My number is on my profile on the "other" site.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Lookin' good Jason. We must be on the same wavelength, I'm waiting for the quote on ours. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Carport King (Jan 7, 2008)

*I Can See You.*

Jason great job. Clean cut and good bullets and easy to read.:thumbup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

If anyone is looking for vinyl lettering, I would recommend these guys.

www.signsrus.com

I just had them do some signs for me and they were less than half the price of multiple quotes I got locally. I also got my signs in two days.

Applying vinyl to a vehicle is so simple, you'd be amazed. Just have them send you the vinyl and you stick it on.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks good Jason.:thumbsup: What did it end up costing you? We paid about $6-700 for our 2 trucks and trailer iirc (each).

J


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

It ran about $750 for the first truck and set up and art work. These guys also clear coat after the lettering is on. Any trucks after this get done for about $550.

I'll have my Formans truck done next. I've offered a truck sign incentive for the guys that have nice trucks. They'll get $100 per month. The Forman gets a slightly better deal than that since he uses his truck for hauling stuff around.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I did the same for a guy working for me a couple of years ago. He wanted to borrow $500 to put towards a nice utility trailer (it was about $2k total). 

I told him I'd "donate" the $500 in return for logo-ing the trailer, so spent another 6-$700 on the lettering...and parted ways with him about 6 months later.... Oh well, easy come, easy go.

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

In hindsight, I should have bought the trailer from him afterwords, it came out nicer than the one that I have...doh.

J


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

nice Jason, looks great :clap:

J, how is the single axle trailer? Been looking at trailers and wondered how the single axle would do? I do basements, kitchens and baths so I need it for tile saw, framing etc... lumber gets delivered and I have a rack on my truck.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Kevin

It's been fine for me, but it's all I've ever had. Mine's a 6x12 for toting tools and it's packed. Seems to ride fine and I can maneuver it pretty well.

It was one of those home dumpo jobs, I think about 2,800 new iirc.

The only problem is the interior height is only about 5'6" (i'm only 5-7) and I'm always forgetting and knocking my head.:wallbash:. Luckily, the trailer's been pretty much sitting...oh, wait, that's NOT good.

J


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple of things. We also have a late model F-150, also red. We put our website in BIG letters all along the bed of the pickup, both sides and on the top of the tailgate. You'd be surprised at how many calls we get. I wish I knew how to post pix here.
for once something is cheaper here in Canada than the U.S. I paid $250 per truck. Setup and art was about $100.00
It would be cheap advertising at 3 times the price.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

DavidC said:


> Lookin' good Jason. We must be on the same wavelength, I'm waiting for the quote on ours.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


:w00t: I almost said something to you about your van when we meet up but I was no better!:laughing:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason W said:


> :w00t: I almost said something to you about your van when we meet up but I was no better!:laughing:


Hopefully this works. Should be the proofs that were emailed to me. The side windows seem to be a problem.

We've only had this van a short while, but for some reason we didn't ever letter the previous one. Too busy I guess.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

DavidC...Is your name actually David Cook? If so, your life must have been hell during the last season of American Idol.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good Dave. I'd go with the shortened version on the side with the doors and the full size on the other.

Maybe add a list of work you do to the doors.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> DavidC...Is your name actually David Cook? If so, your life must have been hell during the last season of American Idol.


Pain in the arse, all those half naked women camping at the jobsites and following me home.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Go full sized on both sides. Go right over the windows if there are any.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We plan on painting over the driver side cargo window, the passenger side is handy for backing up. The problem is the window gaskets, but I don't see why they can't be painted white first.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Ohhhh!

I didn't see the drivers side window!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know if your sign guy mentioned it David (or someone else on the thread) but you can do a logo on your windows with a special type of vinyl that's perforated (bunch of small holes) so you can still see through the window. 

It will cut visibility down somewhat, but not nearly as much as solid lettering.

Before we got the 2nd truck logo'd, the boss would use the car for sales meetings.

J


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Got the Formans truck done.

Damn it, I think his may look better than mine!:sad:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Jason W said:


> Got the Formans truck done.
> 
> Damn it, I think his may look better than mine!:sad:


It's simply the color of the truck. Your truck is toning down the logo colors. Time for a new truck :whistling

Now to just get mine done...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That looks good Jason...and yes, better than yours :whistling. I agree, you'll just have to get a new one for yourself (you could ask santa).

J


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

J F said:


> That looks good Jason...and yes, better than yours :whistling. I agree, you'll just have to get a new one for yourself (you could ask santa).
> 
> J


I don't know if I dare ask for a truck too. I already asked for more Festools. Maybe next year.arty:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'd go for the festools too (plus _your_ truck looks pretty new). 

Hopefully they got all the issues with the kapex ironed out. I received a new spring plate for mine yesterday, but haven't put it on yet. Hell, the saw's been sitting down in the shop for months...it's a crime, I should at least cut up some 2x4's with it... :no:

Jay


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

J F said:


> Yeah, I'd go for the festools too (plus _your_ truck looks pretty new).
> 
> Hopefully they got all the issues with the kapex ironed out. I received a new spring plate for mine yesterday, but haven't put it on yet. Hell, the saw's been sitting down in the shop for months...it's a crime, I should at least cut up some 2x4's with it... :no:
> 
> Jay


That BLOWS! That is exactly what I wanted. I didn't realize there was problems with it. I just did a search and it was full of people reporting all types of problems!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hopefully by now they've got the problem fixed on everything coming from the factory. I would just make sure whoever you buy from knows this for a fact before you buy.

Festool's service is fantastic, so you'll always get taken care of, just no fun to shell out festool $$ and have problems right off the bat....

J


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I'm going to pass on the Kapex for now. I've read a few threads on FOG and everyone suggests to wait for a new improved model. They feel their are a lot of changes that needs to be made.

I just know if I get one now, they'll come out with the improved model a month later.

http://festoolownersgroup.com/index.php?topic=5562.0


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Any reason why you changed the order of what services you provide on your truck from your forman's? Nice graphics.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rescraft said:


> Any reason why you changed the order of what services you provide on your truck from your forman's? Nice graphics.


Yes, actually I made them change my truck because a "Design, Plan, Build" Contracting firm is fairly common term. The first draft they did for me had the words in the proper order but the guy who did the first truck thought it would look better to have the words in order of size. Once I explained it he understood and corrected it.:thumbsup:


----------



## hvacman (Dec 26, 2007)

The best way to get vinyl lettering is to use JavaSigns.com. You can pull up your truck or van model in their vehicle lettering tool and design it yourself and see exactly what its gonna look like. They ship it to you and if you can't apply some decals yourself, maybe you shouldn't be in the contracting business


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

This post reminds me, the F-150 is going back for it's 2nd motor at 22k Monday morning. Nice design btw.


----------



## MrHands (Nov 19, 2008)

Thoughts:

Jason, don't buy a new truck, just have the red one painted.(said with some seriousness)

I've noticed that a "fleet" often looks best when they are all the same color - although that's tough when the employees own their own

Also, it would be a good idea before you put your company's name on other employees' trucks you are sure they will represent the company well while on the road - no road ragers. 

And the same is true when you let another employee drive any company lettered vehicle.


----------



## MrHands (Nov 19, 2008)

hvacman said:


> The best way to get vinyl lettering is to use JavaSigns.com. You can pull up your truck or van model in their vehicle lettering tool and design it yourself and see exactly what its gonna look like. They ship it to you and if you can't apply some decals yourself, maybe you shouldn't be in the contracting business


OK, I agree with that, but instead of us reinventing the wheel, do you have any quick tips ? Like guide lines drawn first?

What adhesive is used and can they be repositioned?

Can they be removed and applied to another vehicle?

Or is all this described on the site?

thanks


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I would NEVER allow an employees vehicle to be adorned with my NAMESAKE or REPUTATION. PERIOD!

Magnetic Signs are as far s I would go.


----------



## MrHands (Nov 19, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I would NEVER allow an employees vehicle to be adorned with my NAMESAKE or REPUTATION. PERIOD!
> 
> Magnetic Signs are as far s I would go.


Are saying magnetic signs for your truck also, or just the employees' trucks?

Many cities do not consider magnetic signs as legal signage for commercial vehicles


Also, they are not the most professional looking approach - although some are better than others


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MrHands said:


> Are saying magnetic signs for your truck also, or just the employees' trucks?
> 
> Many cities do not consider magnetic signs as legal signage for commercial vehicles
> 
> ...



Employees. 



And.......According to the consensus here at ContractorTalk.com, "vehicular advertising" is not very effective! So it matters not!

But...........

Fire an employee and they can raise Hell under YOUR NAME with permanent lettering!


----------



## MrHands (Nov 19, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Employees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure there are differences of opinion of the worth of having a rolling billboard. But it certainly will not hurt - unless you drive like a maniac or have a real $h!tbeater for a vehicle. Name recognition is an important factor in advertizing, vehicle lettering helps that.

Also, in some cities in order to park on streets reserved for the residents, commercial vehicles MAY park with commercial plates and permanent lettering. 

I think showing up at an estimate with a clean vehicle with nice lettering makes a positive impression.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Employees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The key word is Advertising, I find the same. I get very few calls from our trucks or trailers. When I do hear about the signage, it may be the marketing that comes to play, that is customer remembered seeing our traveling signage when questioned. I think if they saw the sign on a 1976 station wagon with ladders on the top may have given them a different impression of our company. And they may not have considered our company for their project when they were received our advertising message.
You would be a fool not to put the signage up on your truck, but putting it just anywhere needs to be really considered. Employee vehicles? Debatable!
The same goes for selling a company lettered truck, remove it….


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Some fellow paperhangers claim they have gotten a heck of a lot of work as soon as they lettered their vans.

I've been trying to mentally design the best one possible for my Caravan that is now two years old - but the only unobstructed space is the windows.

Questions:
What's the opinions of putting the lettering on the windows vs the body ? Does it look as professional ?


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I'm homesick*



Jason W said:


> Got the Formans truck done.
> 
> Damn it, I think his may look better than mine!:sad:


The trees in the background are making me homesick. I'm from Massachusetts. Not as beautiful as Vermont. Those pictures make me want to retire today.


----------

